

Knockout.js v1.1 - dynamic, declarative UI made easier - andrewdavey
http://blog.stevensanderson.com/2010/10/20/knockout-110-new-project-site-launched/

======
andrewdavey
Check out the main project site here: <http://knockoutjs.com/>

------
RyanSRoberts
It's shiny. Helps deal with overly coupling your js UI to the DOM and makes
engaging UX far easier to create.

------
dagda1
Interesting

